# Oil Well . . . Oh Well . . .



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmmm . . . . 

I guess the sea floor is fragmenting . . . . not much we can do about that . . . . 



Oil spill media blackout UPDATE for Tampa, Florida: Gulf oil spill sea floor leak now confirmed


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yep, not surprising. I posted an article that suggested that it was a lot worse than we were being told quite a while ago and some people called me paranoid. 

Sometimes it sucks always being right :crazy:


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

Fan fucking tastic, looks like I'll never be eating fresh oysters at ACME Oyster House again. This shit sucks. The oil's already in Lake Pontchartrain, which is 5 miles from my house. No fishing, no boating, no beach vacations for me. Fuck BP!


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

entperson said:


> Fuck BP!


I'm the last one to defend them and the fuck-ups that lead up to the original blow-out and their ongoing fumbling and cover-ups, but I wonder how one lost well could have resulted in these other fractures. I don't understand much about geology or drilling. 

Maybe BP doesn't matter. Maybe some balance has been broken that would have at some point anyway--by something . . .


----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

SlowPoke68 said:


> I'm the last one to defend them and the fuck-ups that lead up to the original blow-out and their ongoing fumbling and cover-ups, but I wonder how one lost well could have resulted in these other fractures. I don't understand much about geology or drilling.
> 
> Maybe BP doesn't matter. Maybe some balance has been broken that would have at some point anyway--by something . . .


I'm sure you're right, but BP is certainly the catalyst nonetheless.

And this crack/leak in the ocean floor is (supposedly) only 7 miles from the site of the original spill. My guess is that if this is true then the original explosion had some sort of effect on the ocean floor which caused the leak. And if that is the case, then the pressure from the cap on the pipeline won't help much with the crack.


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

*Worst case scenario*

Doomsday: How BP Gulf disaster may have triggered a world-killing event - by Terrence Aym - Helium

BP’s Deepwater Horizon drilling operation may have triggered an irreversible, cascading geological Apocalypse that will culminate with the first mass extinction of life on Earth in many millions of years. 

The oil giant drilled down miles into a geologically unstable region and may have set the stage for the eventual premature release of a methane mega-bubble.

--- If this pans out, I'll save my last breath for laughing at the bible's completely incorrect version of the end of the world ... ooooh, d'ya suppose it'll happen in 2012? :crazy:


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

whisperycat said:


> Doomsday: How BP Gulf disaster may have triggered a world-killing event - by Terrence Aym - Helium
> 
> BP’s Deepwater Horizon drilling operation may have triggered an irreversible, cascading geological Apocalypse that will culminate with the first mass extinction of life on Earth in many millions of years.
> 
> ...


However unlikely this is to happen, or something similar, the current events speak more and more to the point that we need to quit deep-water drilling cold-turkey, immediately, and fossil fuels entirely in time.

The economics of the situation can no longer justify either the environmental impact, or the now-looming direct large-scale threat to life.

As for the specific doomsday view, I think it's fishy (pun not intended). While there is a massive increase in the levels of methane and other hydrocarbons in the deep water in the general vicinity of the spill, it isn't enough to indicate a methane bubble explosion. Second, the presence of the bubble described in the article is itself not agreed upon in the geological community, and even within those who support its existence, its volume, state (solid or gas) and other factors remain disagreed upon. A third indicator of the idea's implausibility is that the hypothesis was not published by a currently-publishing scientist, but rather a philanthropist, who are as a group sometimes prone to shock tactics. Even one of the scientists whose highly speculative work is cited, Gregory Ryskin (work cited is "Methane-driven oceanic eruptions and mass extinctions [Ryskin, 2003]"), says that neither is such an eruption likely to occur here, nor could such an eruption cause mass-extinction. The Permian Extinction, the mass extinction referred to in the "doomsday hypothesis," took millions of years to occur.


I think The Lord Of The Rings says it unintentionally well



> The Dwarves dug too greedily and too deep. You know what they awoke in the darkness of Khazad-dum...shadow and flame.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

If oil wraps around the bottom of Florida and fucks up the east coast, im going to be pissed. BP better hold up to all the monetary promises they made, too. So many jobs and livelihoods have been eliminated, affecting many families and the generations to follow. Forget ever fishing in the Gulf ever again, because all this methane is going to choke all life, and the oil is not only affecting fish and other sea creatures but many birds as well. Its a fucking train wreck, and there really isnt much that can be done.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

Cthulhu said:


> If oil wraps around the bottom of Florida and fucks up the east coast, im going to be pissed. BP better hold up to all the monetary promises they made, too. So many jobs and livelihoods have been eliminated, affecting many families and the generations to follow. Forget ever fishing in the Gulf ever again, because all this methane is going to choke all life, and the oil is not only affecting fish and other sea creatures but many birds as well. Its a fucking train wreck, and there really isnt much that can be done.


This is very true, I agree 100%. No matter what bunk doomsday hypotheses may be proposed, this is still a colossal ecological disaster. And as you point out, human livelihood is dependent on a healthy environment, as we are part of the biosphere, not above or separate from it.

All this so we could continue to use an outdated and dangerous energy source to continue to build inefficient "luxury SUVs," fuel imperialistic wars, and squeeze just one more dollar from an economically and environmentally unsustainable industry. Sickening.


----------



## Skewed (Jul 14, 2009)

If we buy it, they will keep drilling it. It is a two-way street there. 

From another perspective, if society would be willing to sacrifice a few conveniences every now and then things like this may be reduced. But with the attitude of "as long as I get mine, I dont care" nothing will change. If society would take more measures and have a little more respect for the environment is the only way to fix things like this. If there was an oil shortage and BP had that oil rig sitting out there doing nothing, society would be bitching at BP for not running that well. Its a no win situation, damned if you do and damned if you dont. I do not condone what they have done or have not done, the bottom line is that it is no secret that we must find another way besides fossil fuels. The answer is out there we just need to put forth an effort to find that way. If we can put a man on the moon, surely we can overcome this obstacle.

I believe the first place to start is to no longer allow things like nuclear, oil, coal plants to be built any more. We need to quit pussy footing around with it and make a decision and do it. It will suck, it will be difficult, it will be expensive, but outlawing our old conventional way of producing power will be a sure fire way of forcing the implementation of better ways. In long run it would all pay off, it is only expensive now because we failed to do this the right way from the get go. We wanted things right now, and by god we did it and we got it and to hell with the consequences, we got exactly what we asked for, now we are paying the price.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

I would have returned from Gulf Shores yesterday after a week's vacation.:frustrating:


Although they caused the spill, I make a special trip to fuel my car at BP, so they can have my money to clean up the spill, or at least give the CEO another $40.00 bonus check.:dry:


----------

